# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  what is the ideal size for a running back LB in college?

## beyonddriven

I noticed a similar post that inspired me to ask. I am considering trying to walk on just for the hell of it to my colleges football team. I played in highschool but havent played now for 3 years. I have some friends who played for the university that said they would help me train. My question is what is a good position for me to try out for at 5'8 205? I think linebacker might be out of the question due to my height or lack there of. I highly doubt I have the speed for runningback. I realize this most likely will be just for fun since it is a competitive school and my lack of talent but atleast this way I can throw on the pads again for a week or so and have so fun. Comments welcome

----------


## JJEB2

what division is it?

----------


## JJEB2

well assuming u said competitive its d1. 5'8 is rather small but you are heavy. linebacker seems unlikely bc of ur height. but its all about heart and need to factor that in. i have played with some pricks that could play at a higher level but their size held them from getting the big scholarships. i would say maybe fullback. if you work on speed then maybe a rb.

----------


## wildbill5252

i played LB in college for a Division II school but i played at 225-230 lbs and I am 5'9. At 5'8 205 you would have to play TB if you are fast enough or might be able to get away at reciever or DB. What division is the school?

----------


## skribbble

Im 5'9" about 195 and play division 1 football and im a cornerback... Then again i do run a 4.4 so i would work on speed and quickness cause imo running back and corner are the positions where height matters the least.

----------


## wildbill5252

yea with a 4.4 you can make up for other things

----------


## beyonddriven

yeah it is D1 so I know it would be a long shot but it will be fun to prove to myself what I can do. I am going to bulk up another ten pounds before I try out so hopefully that will help. Skribble if you dont mind me asking what school are you at? LOL 4.4 forty that would be rather unlikely but I will check and see what I am at now. thanks for the input guys

----------


## Badgerman

If you're a good tackler with a nice hip turn for coverage....strong safety would be a possibility also.......less raw speed required than RB or CB.......but remember Jerry Rice and Emmitt Smith only ran 4.7 forties

----------


## Mr. Gottabejuiced

Darren Davis was 5-8 190. He played DI at Iowa State. His 40 was 4.7. He was a former wrestler. 

(his older brother Troy Davis was one of the best college running backs ever statistically.)

Agility makes up for straight ahead speed, that is why a lot of people who run 4.7s or slower can be good players. If you have a pro agility run of 3.89 or faster, you can be good. If you have good speed but bad agility you won't be that good. 

Troy Walters was 5-5 and ran the 100M in 11.2. His pro agility time was 3.69. As a direct result, he won the award for the #1 college DI wider reciever in the country. 

A lot of people on this forum have never stood on the sidelines at an NFL practice. When you do you will kick yourself in the ass for not training harder when you were younger, because it is nowere near as hard as the media makes it out to be. Nothing like you would think. You throw in steroids and other pharmacuticals and it is ****ing cake.

----------


## Badgerman

> Darren Davis was 5-8 190. He played DI at Iowa State. His 40 was 4.7. He was a former wrestler. 
> 
> (his older brother Troy Davis was one of the best college running backs ever statistically.)
> 
> Agility makes up for straight ahead speed, that is why a lot of people who run 4.7s or slower can be good players. If you have a pro agility run of 3.89 or faster, you can be good. If you have good speed but bad agility you won't be that good. 
> 
> Troy Walters was 5-5 and ran the 100M in 11.2. His pro agility time was 3.69. As a direct result, he won the award for the #1 college DI wider reciever in the country. 
> 
> A lot of people on this forum have never stood on the sidelines at an NFL practice. When you do you will kick yourself in the ass for not training harder when you were younger, because it is nowere near as hard as the media makes it out to be. Nothing like you would think. You throw in steroids and other pharmacuticals and it is ****ing cake.


It's all about contacts.......two athletes of comparable ability.......and the one the coach knows about gets the nod.........in actuality the vertical jump is the best indicator of playing ability........but usually the best jumpers have good 40 and shuttle times

----------


## Badgerman

Another nice test is the 60 yard shuttle.

----------


## DoubleL

Not playing for a few years and then deciding to "go out" for you D1 college football team? I suppose it is possible but highly unlikely. You better have some sort glaring asset you would bring to the team (speed, strength, size, etc.). I say this because they can only carry so many guys. 100 man roster limits and such. If you wanna do it, then do it. If that little no talent fat f*ck Rudy can do it, so can you. Then again it's 2005, not '74 or whenever he did his thing. Even if you don't think you can make it, trying out would be a fun experience in the long run. Bust your ass and try it. Just don't get your hopes too high i guess is what i'm tryin' to say.

----------

